# После травмы подозрение на перелом С7-Th1



## Андрей 777 (27 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте ,помогите не могут поставить диагноз ,нырнул и удвоился головой об дно ,сильно болела шея и грудь сверху ,была не большая щиплющая боль ,когда потрогал остистыми отростки заметил что 7 шейный стал очень сильно торчать я знаю что это норма но он стал ещё сильнее выпирать а 1 гребной наоборот провалился внутрь ,теперь положение шеи изменилось а грудь провалилась немного посредственно появились боли в пояснице рентгенологи говорят ничего нет я показывал снимки другим врачам говорят есть трещина t1 посмотри на снимок может что нибудь посоветуйте заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2019)

@Андрей 777, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Когда была травма?
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Андрей 777 (28 Янв 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> @Андрей 777, Андрей, здравствуйте!
> Когда была травма?


Травма   была полтора месяца назад


----------



## Андрей 777 (11 Фев 2019)

Сильно нагнулся ,образовалась большая шель между 7 шейным и 1 грудным остистые отростком ,в момент травмы чувствовал что щипано немного ,болел весь Шейный отдел ,помогите скажите что это и к кому идти вытяжение не помогает


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2019)

@Андрей 777, пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев


----------

